# [SOLVED] Disconnecting from xbox live when I play MW2



## tinyerfv (Mar 20, 2010)

For some reason when I play Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 I disconnect from xbox live. When I test the connection on the dashboard its at full. I don't disconnect while playing any other game. I have tested it and it is definatley something about the game, because its every time I play it, it happens. Does anyone know what the problem is? How to fix it?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Disconnecting from xbox live when I play MW2*

Welcome to TSF.

Could just be a game bug. I will have a look for you...


----------



## tinyerfv (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Disconnecting from xbox live when I play MW2*

thank you ray:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Disconnecting from xbox live when I play MW2*

Hey again mate,

Sometime clearing the System Cache will do the trick... Here is how to do that.


Go to the Xbox Dashboard, Find the Settings Menu, and select Memory. 
Highlight the HD symbol and press Y. 
Press X, X, Left Bumper, Right Bumper, X, X. 

You will see a confirmation message to confirm system maintenance, proceed.


Hopefully this may sort it...

Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## tinyerfv (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Disconnecting from xbox live when I play MW2*

Sorry but i have no idea what a Cache is. What does it do?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Disconnecting from xbox live when I play MW2*

Hey mate, here is an excerpt from Wikipedia...



> In computer science, a cache (pronounced /ˈkæʃ/ kash) is a component that improves performance by transparently storing data such that future requests for that data can be served faster. The data that is stored within a cache might be values that have been computed earlier or duplicates of original values that are stored elsewhere. If requested data is contained in the cache (cache hit), this request can be served by simply reading the cache, which is comparably faster. Otherwise (cache miss), the data has to be recomputed or fetched from its original storage location, which is comparably slower. Hence, the more requests can be served from the cache the better the overall system performance is.


Basically, it's files stored for quick reading instead of keep re-finding the files. You cannot see the cache usually but sometimes it can get corrupts...


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Disconnecting from xbox live when I play MW2*

Clearing your cache also clears all updates so when you get an update, it might not be a new one.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Disconnecting from xbox live when I play MW2*

Yep, but that could be a causation...


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Disconnecting from xbox live when I play MW2*

What do you mean? A bad update?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Disconnecting from xbox live when I play MW2*

Yes, basically that is what I mean.

Sometimes files can get corrupted, this is not just specific to a PC and may have happened when he updated his MW2. This may be why it is the only game affected as it is the only game with a corrupted update.

Hope this clear it up why I want you to try clearing your cache..

Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## tinyerfv (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Disconnecting from xbox live when I play MW2*

Sorry it took me so long to get round to do it. I have cleared the cache but when I went onto a game (halo 3), I didn't get an update. When I went onto battlefield bad company 2 I did get an update.


----------



## tinyerfv (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Disconnecting from xbox live when I play MW2*

So far so good. i played mw2 and no problems. I will keep testing it though to see if it is fixed.:grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Disconnecting from xbox live when I play MW2*

Very glad to see that it seems to have fixed the problem.

If it has done so, can you mark this thread as "Solved" under the Thread Tools menu.

Cheers,
Redeye3323 :wave:


----------

